# Favorite Scherzo of a Chamber Work



## ChamberNut

3rd mvt. Scherzo of the Schubert String Quintet D 956


----------



## JohnM

Easy and obvious answer for me, I'm afraid. Mendelssohn's Octet.


----------



## Guest

Favourite first movement of a chamber work: Schubert's D 956 
Favourite second movement of a chamber work: Schubert's D 956 
Favourite third movement of a chamber work: Schubert's D 956 
Favourite fourth movement of a chamber work: Schubert's D 956

Favourite composer: Schubert

Viva: Schubert


----------



## MungoPark

I'd have to go with Brahms' Scherzo for Violin and Piano in C minor, WoO 2. It is ever so delightful - in fact probably my favorite piece by the composer!


----------



## Handel

Good idea Mango 

Favourite first movement of a chamber work: Haydn quartet op. 76, no 5 'Sunrise' ex-aequo with Beethoven trio op. 97 'Archduke'

Favourite second movement of a chamber work: Beethoven trio op. 70 no 1 'Ghost' ex-aequo with Haydn op. 76 no 4 and Schubert Piano trio no 2 (D929)

Favourite third movement of a chamber work: Ok, I reach a lot but it is my favorite 3rd movement so far: From Georg Muffat, Armonico Tributo, Allemanda Grave e forte, 3rd movement of a 6 movement sonata.

http://www.box.net/shared/fvhz5p37zi
Maybe too the 3rd movement from Beethoven op. 97 piano trio 'Archduke"é

Favourite fourth movement of a chamber work: Boccherini Guitar quintet in D major (G445), Beethoven piano trio op. 70 no 2, Haydn op. 33 no 1. And Schubert Piano trio no 2 (D929)

Too difficult to pick one.


----------



## indutrial

Alexandre Tansman always knew how to write incredibly fun and intelligent scherzos. My favorite would have to be the second movement of his Trio no. 2 for piano, cello, and violin. Similarly, his string quartets almost always featured a rollicking scherzo movement in the middle that would really test the players rhythmic clout (lots of sharp 5 over 4 patterns and otherwise) and pizzicato chops.


----------



## Guest

ChamberNut said:


> 3rd mvt. Scherzo of the Schubert String Quintet D 956


What else could it be but D 956?

Hey, I have recently found a super-duper version of D 956. It's by the Hagen Quartet, with Heinrich Schiff as extra cello. You won't be disappointed, I promise you.


----------



## Morigan

Mango! Welcome back.


----------



## Hexameron

It has to be the rhythmically exciting, uplifting and pleasant Scherzo from *Beethoven's* _Cello Sonata No. 3 Op. 69_.


----------



## Gustav

I have no particular favorite scherzo movements, i always thought of them as a little fun piece in the middle of a bigger and more serious work. But, if you insisted on naming things, sure, i think Mendelssohn's octet's scherzo is pretty inspired.


----------



## Lisztfreak

Well, what I'd like to mention is not a scherzo namely, but in character it definitely is one. It's the Allegro part of Shostakovich's Adagio & Allegro for String Quartet. Hilarious pizzicato, many dissonant chords, drunken melodies... excellent!


----------



## Edward Elgar

Brahm's Piano quartet in C minor 2nd mvt.
Faure's Piano quartet in C minor 2nd mvt.


----------



## Manuel

Oh, come on!

The second movement from Ravel's quartet.

And the "Scherzo. Allegro molto" from Nielsen's first string quartet, partially because after it comes... the fourth movement.


----------



## cjr3559

Hexameron said:


> It has to be the rhythmically exciting, uplifting and pleasant Scherzo from *Beethoven's* _Cello Sonata No. 3 Op. 69_.


That's definitely a good one. There are too many from which to choose, but here's mine:

Brahms Piano Quintet Op. 34.

It rocks.


----------



## Ephemerid

The scherzo from Beethoven's 16th 4tet op. 135 (F major)-- oddly it is the second movement, which resembles the scherzo in his 6th symphony (another favourite). I believe *technically* it is a scherzo... (correct me if I'm wrong). 

~ josh


----------



## MJTTOMB

The second movement of his 9th symphony was a scherzo as well.

If I recall correctly, at least.


----------



## Novelette

Non-ordered favorites:

Beethoven: String Trio #3 in C Minor, Op. 9 - 3. Scherzo: Allegro molto e vivace
Brahms: Piano Quintet in F Minor, Op. 34A - 3. Scherzo: Allegro
Brahms: Piano Quartet #3 in C Minor, Op. 60 - 2. Scherzo
Cherubini: String Quartet #3 in D Minor - 3. Scherzo
Dvořák: Piano Quintet in A, Op. 81 - 3. Scherzo Furiant: Molto vivace
Haydn: Baryton Trio #43 in D, H 11/43 - 3. Finale: Scherzo: Allegro Assai
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #5 in D, Op. 44/3 - 2. Scherzo
Mendelssohn: String Octet in E Flat, Op. 20 - 3. Scherzo: Allegro Leggierissimo
Schubert: String Quartet #14 in D Minor, D 810, "Death & The Maiden" - 3. Scherzo: Allegro Molto
Schumann: Piano Trio #1 in D Minor, Op. 63 - 2. Scherzo: Lebhaft, Doch Nicht Zu Rash
Schumann: String Quartet #1 in A Minor, Op. 41/1 - 2. Scherzo
Schumann: Violin Sonata #3 in A, Op. Posth - 2. Scherzo
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet #2 in F, Op. 22 - 2. Scherzo: Allegro Giusto

All amazing! I love the Scherzo form.


----------



## Quartetfore

Add to this very good list, the presto movement of Lalo`s 3rd piano trio. Its a terrific 4 minutes of music.


----------



## GSchiappe

Scherzi from: Schubert String Quintet, D956
Dvorak Piano Quintet, Op. 81
Beethoven String Trio, Op. 9, Nº 3
Mendelssohn Octet, Op. 20
Beethoven Septet, Op. 20
Schumann Piano Quintet, Op. 44
Saint-Saëns Piano Trio Nº1, Op. 18


----------



## Otter

Schubert: from D.887 string quartet 15 in g-maj 
Dvorak: from piano quartet 2 in e-flat
Brahms: piano quintet 
Saint-Saens: from sonata 2 for violin and piano in d-min

I love the scherzo form as well. My favorite scherzo ever, though, is the Schubert D.960 one, as that was my gateway into classical music.


----------



## Avey

I'll concur with Schubert's Quintet, as well as his Q.15 in G.

Hidden (gem): Brahms, Sextet 1 in Bb, Op. 18. Lovely how it builds throughout.


----------



## KenOC

Bartok's Bulgarian Scherzo!


----------



## worov

Villa-Lobos' 14th quartet :


----------



## ScipioAfricanus

The Scherzo from Beethoven's String Quartet 7 rocks.


----------



## TudorMihai

I would mention here the second movement from Korngold's String Quartet No. 3 in D major, Op. 34


----------



## laeo222

Nice and superb information about the scherzo chamber moment which is never forget...


----------



## Quartetfore

Add to the list the 3rd movement of the Kalliwoda Quartet #1, and the 3rd movement of the Lalo 3rd Piano trio.


----------



## jurianbai

Nice collections there.

I like the happy middle movements in string quartets, so a Scherzo or Minuett is likely my favorite. There just too much Scherzo around. I only managed to find out from favorite pieces:

Beethoven String Quartet No.2 in G Op.18-2 III Scherzo (Allegro ) & Trio
Cherubini String Quartet No.3 in Dm III Scherzo
Carl Nielsen String Quartet No.1 in Gm Op.13 3.Scherzo- most memorable
Mendelssohn String Quartet No.5 in Eb Op.44-3 II Scherzo assai leggiero
Debussy Scherzo from his only string quartet - one of most popular scherzo?
Berwald String Quartet in G minor III Scherzo
Schubert Death and Maiden III Scherzo
Franz Lachner String quartet in Bm Op.75 3.Scherzo Allegro assai - anyone listening the Lachners ?

Beethoven Violin Sonata no.5 in F Op.24 III Scherzo & Trio

Chopin Scherzo in Bm Op.20
in Bb Op.31


----------



## peeyaj

The Scherzo of the Rosamunde quartet is one of his most beautiful penned ever..


----------



## Novelette

peeyaj said:


> The Scherzo of the Rosamunde quartet is one of his most beautiful penned ever..


Schubert's Scherzi are often less extravagant than those of Beethoven, Mendelssohn, Schumann, Brahms, etc. However, I think that Schubert expertly reminds us that a Scherzo need not be a very dramatic affair--although he supplies a few of those as well.


----------



## KenOC

Scherzo from Mendelssohn's Octet -- written by a 16-year old!


----------



## Novelette

KenOC said:


> Scherzo from Mendelssohn's Octet -- written by a 16-year old!


Mendelssohn never ceases to astonish. Of the Octet, the second movement is my favorite, it's very touchingly mature.


----------

